# How to get more views to my T-shirt design



## arandy (Jan 15, 2011)

Could anyone maybe help and give me a few poiter how to get more views looking at my t-shirt design and hopefully sell more of them.

My T-shirt design Demon Duck


----------



## Different (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Randy,

Here are a few things you can do that work for me:

Make a Facebook business page that you manage. Call it whatever you like. Get some traffic going on there with your friends. Do a link to your demon duck web page on to your timeline. Do some Facebook target advertising and reach thousands of people. It can cost you as little as $5 a day. So a week is $35.

Try blogspot by Google. It's free and use that to sell your work on there. Google spiders will link you near the top of the list when someone is searching for items on your blog.

Nothing comes to you. You have to work it!

Nice art!


Different


----------



## historygear (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Randy - Google and Bing will give you a 100 buck coupon. Its a bit a pain to set up but the traffic results are good - You could even just link to a blogspot if you don't have a site


----------



## ilovefashion88 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi arandy,

It's interesting question! When it comes to fashion, Internet is a powerful market for you to promote any of your products.

Have you ever heard about Social Marketing and SEO? Let me tell you about my real story.

I have a new product about Down Feather Jacket and my target customers are in Viet Nam (Because i'm Vietnamese). I do SEO for my website with the keyword related to down feather jacket. Then i wrote a blog post about how to buy a down feather coat to keep warm in winter. 

What i do next? I posted the written guide on my e-commerce website and promote it via Social Media channels such as Facebook, Google+...and Forums to my target customers.

The result is incredible! People search on Google with keyword that i chose to SEO and see my website.

Hope it helps you,

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## ilovefashion88 (Dec 9, 2014)

myritemarkar said:


> Hi,
> For increase yours products views you can follow the following steps. Like
> 
> 1) create a business page of facebook, twitter, Google plus, stumble upon and others more site
> ...


When it comes to e-commerce and Online Marketing, website takes an important role. So all we need a good e-commerce website to start our online business. It's our brand and it helps us to make money. You should have forgotten about "Building a good website or landing-page to show off products for our customers".

Best rgds,


----------



## davidsmith36 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Randy,
For increasing views for your design. You can do the following things:
• You can promote your products through internet marketing. For promoting your products online, you should use SEO and SEM strategies for increasing customer views.
• You can also use social media strategies like Facebook, twitter and Google Plus. Manage the business page for these social media pages
Hope these answers will be helpful for you.
Hometown Athlete


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

There are numerous ways to advertise your design. I suggest starting local. If you have an actual site or web store, get some business cards printed up and hand them out everywhere you can. When you receive emails from potential customers, make sure your brand logo and link to your store are in the email signature. Social media is a great way to promote as well. Also being active in relevant forums can help bring some traffic in. You can also write a few articles related to your niche and publish them online so you can backlinks to your web store. These are just a few ways to promote, hope it helps.


----------

